# Gold ;)



## Psychomantis87 (16. Mai 2010)

Hey zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt mal Fragen wieviel Gold ihr so gerade habt (mit Twinks zusammen) ?????

Also ich habe 764Gold 21 Silber 31 Kupfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye


----------



## Schranzman (16. Mai 2010)

45,000g und paar zerquetschte, is ja nichmehr allzu schwer an gold ranzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2010)

einer unserer warris is am goldcap


----------



## Grimmjow19 (16. Mai 2010)

200


----------



## xxhajoxx (16. Mai 2010)

14347g 85s 42k


----------



## sykee (16. Mai 2010)

4500 und in ein paar minuten nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#

epic fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streubombe (16. Mai 2010)

Die Antwort ist 24


----------



## saibot1207 (16. Mai 2010)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist 24



nein.

42


----------



## Orcanic (16. Mai 2010)

ca.37000 + 2 Chopper xD


----------



## -Crashy- (16. Mai 2010)

76985 Im Augenblick ..Kommen aber Taeglich um die 2.5k hinzu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MockKing (16. Mai 2010)

etwa 4600g


----------



## Andurius (16. Mai 2010)

xD genau^^ 42, aber wieviel mal 42 ^^
also ich kenne wen der hat auf seinem ganzen account 40 millionen gold, mehrere gildenbanken am goldcap, ka wo genau das liegt, muss ich ihn mal fragen


----------



## dudubaum (16. Mai 2010)

hmm 4000g und paar zerquetschte


----------



## Jester (16. Mai 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> 4500 und in ein paar minuten nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kostet das nicht 5k?! Oder hab ich da wieder was verpasst?
Ich gammel momentan so mit ca. 3,5k Gold durch die Gegend...


----------



## dudubaum (16. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Kostet das nicht 5k?! Oder hab ich da wieder was verpasst?
> Ich gammel momentan so mit ca. 3,5k Gold durch die Gegend...



kommt drauf an wieviel ruf du thrallmar hast


----------



## Malagana (16. Mai 2010)

ca. 30 Kilo und 400 Gramm


----------



## Sèv! (16. Mai 2010)

Um die 6-7k

Jeden Tag kommt ca. 100-200 Gold drauf,bei Raidabenden öfters auch mal 500-600 weniger ( Wipes & Item Enchants / Sockel)


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (16. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Kostet das nicht 5k?! Oder hab ich da wieder was verpasst?
> Ich gammel momentan so mit ca. 3,5k Gold durch die Gegend...



Wenn in Thrallmar/Ehrenfeste ruf hastkostet es da bei Erfürchtig/exalted 4250g


----------



## Þunraz (16. Mai 2010)

hm 6k aber was anständiges kann ich mir eh nicht mehr für Gold holen:
Sowas wie den Dala-Ring oder Quel Delar brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Vaiara (16. Mai 2010)

bin irgendwo bei 900g, für alle zusammen -.- irgendwie wirds einfach nicht mehr XD


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (16. Mai 2010)

Ich habe derzeit 123947g 91s 23k auf Main
mit Twinks kommen nochmal so 60000 dazu 

WoW > Wirtschaftssimulator =D


----------



## Zhiala (16. Mai 2010)

Nicht ganz das was ich fürs schnell fliegen brauche, macht aber nix weil auch noch Mats für den Flieger fehlen^^ Ich finde einfach kein Khorium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rußler (16. Mai 2010)

Nachdem ich 2 Chars mit epicfliegen bestückt habe noch so um die 8k


----------



## EisblockError (16. Mai 2010)

saibot1207 schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> 42



auch welche Frage denn xD?





Naja, ich hab keine Ahnung wieviel ich habe

denke mal so 30k+


----------



## Atak (16. Mai 2010)

ungefähr 30k


----------



## knäggebrot! (16. Mai 2010)

ca. 14,000g


...wobei es wirklich kein Problem mehr ist in (unter) einer Woche 2-3k Gold zu farmen...


----------



## Morcan (16. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> WoW > Wirtschaftssimulator =D



Genau, Menschen sind soviel besser zu kontrollieren als Bots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



196000 Gold in etwa


----------



## Otama (16. Mai 2010)

alle chars insgesamt ca 370k^^


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (16. Mai 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> *Genau, Menschen sind soviel besser zu kontrollieren als Bots
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Endlich jmd. der das auch so sieht wie ich :O


----------



## Veyo (16. Mai 2010)

15k
4ma epic fliegen 2ma chopper 1 ma thundra mammut


----------



## Seph018 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube ich hatte auf meinem Main gute 87g am Ende.


----------



## STAR1988 (16. Mai 2010)

58.649G 84S 74K

4 Chars Epic fliegen & 2 Chars mit Quel'Delar für 2x17k ^^


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (16. Mai 2010)

Schön wieviele Leute sich mühe geben und igendwelche Ziffern hinschreiben,da gerate ich fast in Versuchung auch irgendwelche krumme Zahlen anzugeben


----------



## Druda (16. Mai 2010)

2000-3000 Gold


----------



## Gorb001 (16. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> also ich kenne wen der hat auf seinem ganzen account 40 millionen gold, mehrere gildenbanken am goldcap, ka wo genau das liegt, muss ich ihn mal fragen




Aha, liegt das Goldcap nicht bei ca. 248k Gold??

Dann rechnen wir mal zusammen:

Auf 1 Account kannst du max. 50 Chars erstellen, also 50 x 248k ergibt = 12.400.000 Gold.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F..... halten.


----------



## Cybereule (16. Mai 2010)

Sollten wohl auf meinem Main 43k sein und ganz viele Edelsteine, Marken etc...

Twinks wohl nur so 2k, aber ich tu auch nicht extra was dafür ausser alle 2 Wochen einmal ins AH zu gehen für 15 Minuten...

Aber die 40 Millionen oben erwähnt denke ich sind nicht möglich...gab es nicht erst letztens die Meldung dass einer 2,5 Miollen erfarmt hat?


----------



## Deadwool (16. Mai 2010)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Aha, liegt das Goldcap nicht bei ca. 248k Gold??
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F..... halten.


schon lange nicht mehr. 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F..... halten


----------



## Fr34z0r (16. Mai 2010)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Aha, liegt das Goldcap nicht bei ca. 248k Gold??
> 
> Dann rechnen wir mal zusammen:
> 
> ...



Auf Gildenbanken gibt es ein viel höheres Limit, siehe dazu Buffed Artikel -> Char farmt 1 Mio Gold für Gilde


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2010)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Aha, liegt das Goldcap nicht bei ca. 248k Gold??
> 
> Dann rechnen wir mal zusammen:
> 
> ...


ganz genau und wiso nochmal sagst du dan was? Da er mehrere Gildenbanken besitzt auf denen das cap bei *1 MIo Gold, 1 S und, 1 K* is. Sind 40Mio möglich...

Theoretisch sind dan nach deiner rechnung sogar 62.400.00 Gold pro Acc. möglich!

Da das Goldcap aber verändert wurde sogar noch mehr!


----------



## FullMetalJacket (16. Mai 2010)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Aha, liegt das Goldcap nicht bei ca. 248k Gold??
> 
> Dann rechnen wir mal zusammen:
> 
> ...



er sagte mehrere gildenbanken am goldcap, nun rechne 50 chars max. und auf jedem 248 k und eine gildenbank wo nix mehr reinpasst ka wieviel das genau is du schlaumeierseh grad schon beantwortet ^^ schade damn ;(


----------



## Nurmengard (16. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Wenn in Thrallmar/Ehrenfeste ruf hastkostet es da bei Erfürchtig/exalted 4250g



Ne, Strumwind und Orgrimmar soweit ich weiß, bei mir wars jedenfalls so, hab noch schnell Wohlwollend gemacht bevor ichs mir geholt hab, siehe da, billiger


----------



## Anomali (16. Mai 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> gab es nicht erst letztens die Meldung dass einer 2,5 Miollen erfarmt hat?



1 Millionen.

Bei mir selbst im Moment nur schlappe 2555g auf allen Charakteren. Muss mal wieder ein wenig aufstocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgor (16. Mai 2010)

ca 75k


----------



## Eltoro73 (16. Mai 2010)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Aha, liegt das Goldcap nicht bei ca. 248k Gold??
> 
> Dann rechnen wir mal zusammen:
> 
> ...



Völliger Quatsch, den Du da von Dir gibst. Nach oben hin kein ENDE. Wenn man nur ne Twinkgilde hat für das Gildenfach..wutsch kannste da Kohle drauf hauen ohne Ende


----------



## Blablubs (16. Mai 2010)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Aha, liegt das Goldcap nicht bei ca. 248k Gold??
> 
> Dann rechnen wir mal zusammen:
> 
> ...



Auf Gildenbanken liegt das Goldcap höher, dementsprechend trifft der Satz wohl am ehesten auf dich und deine Milchmädchenrechnung zu.


----------



## Granmonkey (16. Mai 2010)

hab mir vor 1ner woche den chopper gekauft und heut 5 urtümliche saronit für die schuhe
also jetzt hab ich grad mal 500g


----------



## Chelrid (16. Mai 2010)

13500 gold insgesamt, davon 12,4k auf GB-Char, Rest ist unter 5 Chars die ich derzeit spiele im umlauf.


----------



## Boddakiller (16. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Kostet das nicht 5k?! Oder hab ich da wieder was verpasst?
> Ich gammel momentan so mit ca. 3,5k Gold durch die Gegend...



Jo das kostet 5k das mount nochmal 200 und wenn man nicht vorher das normale fliegen hat sind das nochmal 1,1k vorher =)

btw ich habe ca. 21k davon 90% aufm Bankchar ;D


----------



## Cybereule (16. Mai 2010)

Anomali schrieb:


> 1 Millionen.
> 
> Bei mir selbst im Moment nur schlappe 2555g auf allen Charakteren. Muss mal wieder ein wenig aufstocken
> 
> ...


Kann auch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber für die 1 Millionen hat er doch schon ewig gebraucht? Selbst bei einem Finanzgenie- 40 Mille? Dann würde man in WoW doch nur noch den Handel sehen, seine gesamte ingame Zeit auch damit verbringen und selbst dann halt ich es für unwarscheinlich...


----------



## bababuss (16. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> ganz genau und *wiso* nochmal sagst du *dan* was? Da er mehrere Gildenbanken besitzt auf denen das cap bei *1 MIo Gold, 1 S und, 1 K* is. Sind 40Mio möglich...
> 
> Theoretisch sind dan nach deiner rechnung sogar *62.400.00* Gold pro Acc. möglich!
> 
> Da das Goldcap aber verändert wurde sogar noch mehr!



Okay, Deutschmann.
62.000.00 sind sogar weniger, als er meinte :O.


----------



## Gorb001 (16. Mai 2010)

oha,

wußte garnicht, daß das goldcap erhöht wurde und bitte um entschuldigung.

war mir eigentlich sicher, immer alle patchnotes gelesen zu haben.
da hab ich dann wohl was übersehen.


----------



## Zodttd (16. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> xD genau^^ 42, aber wieviel mal 42 ^^
> also ich kenne wen der hat auf seinem ganzen account 40 millionen gold, mehrere gildenbanken am goldcap, ka wo genau das liegt, muss ich ihn mal fragen



Ich kenn einen, der kann mir 20 Googolplexplexplexplexplexplex Gold geben wenn er will. Sein Name ist Mike Morhaime... 

Dann hätte mein Goldbetrag sicher mehr Stellen als mein Bildschirm Pixel.


----------



## Er4yzer (16. Mai 2010)

40 millionen? pic or it didnt happen. das wären bei einem goldpreis von 3€ für 1000g
1000g=3€
1.000.000g=3.000€
10.000.000g=30.000€
40.000.000g=120.000€

einhundertzwanzigtausend euro. klar und die behält er in goldform anstatt sich 'nen audi R8 zu kaufen ne? ist klar.
das wären dann knapp 35 twinks (rechenfaul) am goldcap+jeder mit ner eigenen gilde, die am goldcap von 1.000.000 ist.
sicher. wenn's sowas gibt dann kann so eine menge gold nur der besitzer einer chinafarm-corporation besitzen :>
wenn du mir meine zweifel mit einem pic widerlegst nehme ich das alles gerne zurück.


----------



## Kuisito (16. Mai 2010)

ich hab leider nur 1000.

bin auch kein farmer. ich hasse es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (16. Mai 2010)

90*60*90

War klar das sowas wieder in endlos sinnlsoe Diskusionen ausatet....
Dennoch: 19k


----------



## Earthhorn (16. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ich kenn einen, der kann mir 20 Googolplexplexplexplexplexplex Gold geben wenn er will. Sein Name ist Mike Morhaime...
> 
> Dann hätte mein Goldbetrag sicher mehr Stellen als mein Bildschirm Pixel.



1 Googol   =   10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 (sicherlich schon mehr als deine Pixel)

1 Googolplex = eine 1 mit einer Googol Nullen 

1 Googolplexplex = eine 1 mit einem Googolplex Nullen

usw...

20 Googolplexplexplexplexplexplex = WTF?!

(sicher nur als Hyperbel gedacht , aber falls es jmd nich wissen sollte ^^)

PS: Hyberbel = absichtliche Übertreibung ;P


----------



## LingLing85 (16. Mai 2010)

37511 Gold


----------



## Apologist (16. Mai 2010)

main hat 30k
je twink 5-10k


----------



## Killerstorm Antonidas (16. Mai 2010)

ca. 3k


----------



## Littletall (16. Mai 2010)

Mit Twinks zusammen so um die 10.000.

Waren mal mehr, aber dann hab ich ständig Gold ausgegeben. Dual-Talente, Ausrüstungsgegenstände versockeln und verzaubern, Bankfächer kaufen, Gilde gespendet.


----------



## Sixe (16. Mai 2010)

Hm, ich spiele zwar schon etwas länger nicht mehr, aber als ich aufgehört habe waren es um die 16k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War es nicht so, dass das Goldcap etwa im Bereich von 220-240k Gold liegt, man aber keine Grenze hatte. Hat man aber einen gewissen Wert zwischen 220 und 240k Gold überschritten, konnte man das Gold nicht mehr ausgeben?

Jedenfalls wars bei mir zu BC-Zeiten so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rokzar (16. Mai 2010)

Ich Frage mich nun, nachdem ich gelesen hatte, dass jemand 2,5k Gold täglich farmt, wie das geht? Wie lange braucht man dafür und wo und wie stellt man das an?
Thx um vorraus

MfG Rokzar


----------



## Thufeist (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch nie wirklich viel Gold..


----------



## Apuh (16. Mai 2010)

Einfach jegliche Dayli Quests machen, Weeklys, und natürlich auch durch die Berufe.


----------



## Tyrnen (16. Mai 2010)

Werde Juwe und Transalchie und du wirst schnell viel Gold haben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ninchu (16. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> xD genau^^ 42, aber wieviel mal 42 ^^
> also ich kenne wen der hat auf seinem ganzen account 40 millionen gold, mehrere gildenbanken am goldcap, ka wo genau das liegt, muss ich ihn mal fragen



ich kenn den bruder, dessen freundin hat ne schwester deren vater.....usw
und bitte sag nicht das du die sache mit der 42 nicht verstanden hast ^^
sooo genug geflamed

zum thema: so knapp 14k oder so, mache momentan ne pause deswegen weiß ich das nicht so genau


----------



## Ganos (16. Mai 2010)

Darf ich mal wissen, was ihr farmt und tut, um auf über 50k gold zu kommen?


----------



## Mr. Morizon (16. Mai 2010)

Geschäfte im ah, brauchst nur den richtigen Riecher und etwas Einarbeitungszeit


----------



## ninchu (16. Mai 2010)

das is ganz easy, du musst nur das grundkapital, so etwa 15k haben und anfangen gewisse dinge im ah aufzukaufen und teurer zu verkaufen, dadurch bestimmst du den preis....
allerdings war mir das bisher zu risikoreich weil das auch schief gehen kann, ich bin wohl zu geizig dafür

ausserdem sind berufe wie juwe und verz zum gold verdienen sehr gut geeignet, vorrusgesetzt du kannst die wünsche der masse befriedigen und hast die wichtigsten rezepte


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Mai 2010)

Sixe schrieb:


> Hm, ich spiele zwar schon etwas länger nicht mehr, aber als ich aufgehört habe waren es um die 16k
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Grenze liegt bei glaube 242k und viele Zerquetschte.
Ab diesem Wert kann man kein Gold mehr aufnehmen.
Ausgeben aber trotzdem.


----------



## Tbcmastertobe (16. Mai 2010)

70ger instanzen abfarmen und dazu quests


----------



## Gerti (16. Mai 2010)

Wenn du dich nicht dumm und dämlich farmen willst denke ich AH. Da muss man aber, wie schon erwähnt sich einarbeiten und vorsichtig sein.


----------



## IstalkU (16. Mai 2010)

Hol 'n Chinesen.


----------



## Orgoron (16. Mai 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Einfach jegliche Dayli Quests machen, Weeklys, und natürlich auch durch die Berufe.



Spieler die 2,5 k am Tag machen, machen dafür sicher keinen Schritt raus aus einer Hauptstadt. 

Wobei man sagen muss im Moment ist nich viel mit Gold verdienen da alle schon fast alles haben und man durch die erleichterungen bei den Berufen alles im Game hinterhergeworfen bekommt.

Kurz nach nem Addon kommt man sicher auch mit mehreren Chars und so mit farmen am Tag auf 2 - 3 k.


----------



## Crush351 (16. Mai 2010)

In diesen Moment:
2353G, 10S, 40K^^


----------



## Dark_Lady (16. Mai 2010)

irgendwas so um die 5000/5500 - 4000 davon in meiner twinkgildenbank, die estlichen 1000-1500 auf Main und den twinks verteilt


----------



## Loliger10 (16. Mai 2010)

also ich hab 2 chars am cap 214748g 36s 46c

und dan noch meine twinks so 10k


----------



## Grimmjow19 (16. Mai 2010)

Rokzar schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich nun, nachdem ich gelesen hatte, dass jemand 2,5k Gold täglich farmt, wie das geht? Wie lange braucht man dafür und wo und wie stellt man das an?
> Thx um vorraus
> 
> MfG Rokzar



ebay binnen 24h


----------



## NoxActor (16. Mai 2010)

Urtümliches Saronit verkaufen..
Hab jetzt insgesamt auf allen chars 10k Gold, obwohl ich nie Dailys mache oder Berufe.


----------



## Reo_MC (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab seit etwa 2 bis 3 Wochen ziemlich genau 2500 Gold,
wird weder mehr noch weniger, und das interessiert mich auch nicht.


----------



## Elito (16. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> xD genau^^ 42, aber wieviel mal 42 ^^
> also ich kenne wen der hat auf seinem ganzen account 40 millionen gold, mehrere gildenbanken am goldcap, ka wo genau das liegt, muss ich ihn mal fragen



aha.

komisch nur das buffed vor kurzem noch was geschrieben hat über den ersten spieler der 1 million gold erfarmt hat.
du kannst mir nicht erzählen das du jemanden kennst der 40 millionen gold zusammengefarmt hat.


----------



## Failadin (16. Mai 2010)

12k Gold


----------



## Lord Gama (16. Mai 2010)

Elito schrieb:


> aha.
> 
> komisch nur das buffed vor kurzem noch was geschrieben hat über den ersten spieler der 1 million gold erfarmt hat.
> du kannst mir nicht erzählen das du jemanden kennst der 40 millionen gold zusammengefarmt hat.



Seh ich ähnlich. Kompletter Schwachsinn! Buffed macht nen Drama drum dass der soviel allein erfarmt hat für die Gilde und sein Kollege hat mal eben locker das 40fache erfarmt. Klar, klingt logisch.

PS: mit allen Twinks und co... ca 46k instgesamt.


----------



## Krudi (16. Mai 2010)

2,7k mit meinen Allis
5,3k mit meinen Hordlern
^^


----------



## Kuman (16. Mai 2010)

also ich sag mal um die 15-20k gold sind auch für gelegenheitsspieler durchaus drin...alles was über 150-200k geht ist einfach nur übertrieben... ohne screenshots glaub ich keinem einzigen von euch. und wie ihr das gold zusammen bekommen habt will ich auch gar net wissen. privater chinafarmer? diverse gildenbänke ausgeräumt? ebay? 

p.s. :wozu soll man eigentlich so viel gold haben? einfach nur unnötig


----------



## Obsurd (16. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> 26cm Länge und 17cm im Durchmesser!




ok komisches Teil..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe mit Main 1.1k Gold


----------



## Alexsusnexus (16. Mai 2010)

Knapp 11k


----------



## Apuh (16. Mai 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Spieler die 2,5 k am Tag machen, machen dafür sicher keinen Schritt raus aus einer Hauptstadt.



Manche schon...

z.B. für ein Duell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (16. Mai 2010)

Ungefähr 3k auf 2 Servern, bin einfach zu faul zum farmen.


----------



## dognose (16. Mai 2010)

um die 3k^^


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (16. Mai 2010)

-Crashy- schrieb:


> 76985 Im Augenblick ..Kommen aber Taeglich um die 2.5k hinzu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie bitte bekommst du soviel geld ??? 
sags ma bitte mit welchen chars welche berufe hast und was du so verkaufst weil ich brauch das gold jetzt dringend ^^


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2010)

Soviele Zahlen und keine Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbe wie beim played Thread.


----------



## Aitaro (16. Mai 2010)

knapp 30k auf 10 chars

6 chars mit epic fliegen (alle die schon 70+ sind)
1chopper


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (16. Mai 2010)

Loliger10 schrieb:


> also ich hab 2 chars am cap 214748g 36s 46c
> 
> und dan noch meine twinks so 10k



und wie biste an das gold dran gekommen? ^^ 
würde mich wirklich ma interssieren welche berufe ihr habt mit denen ihr so viel geld bekommt


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2010)

Dantex/Rîddíck schrieb:


> und wie biste an das gold dran gekommen? ^^
> würde mich wirklich ma interssieren welche berufe ihr habt mit denen ihr so viel geld bekommt



Wirklich übertriebene Zahlen + kein Screenshot und du denkst ernsthaft er meint das wirklich?


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (16. Mai 2010)

ich selber grad ma 2980g mit allen chars ._.
3 80er icc 25 rdy und paar twinks über 70 un t-dem sau wenig -.-
sagt mal bitte wie ich wirklich schnell an gold komme (no chinafarmer) weil ich muss n paar chars equipen rezepte kaufen etc. un da wären so 30k+ schon gut also welche berufe bringen viel un wie bekommt man sonst noch viel gold? danke im voraus


----------



## Seryma (16. Mai 2010)

Trans Alchi, Weekly's und jeden Tag random Hero^^

von den Marken kaufst dir Edelsteine, die "Splitter eines Steinbewahrers" tauschst in Ehre und auch in Steinchen um... von den Frostmarken holst dir "Urtümliches Saronit"... et voîla -> money money money 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (16. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wirklich übertriebene Zahlen + kein Screenshot und du denkst ernsthaft er meint das wirklich?



kann doch sein ^^ wenn ich schon höre das einer die mille grenze überschritten hat dann is das doch ganz plausibel


----------



## Acid_1 (16. Mai 2010)

Schnell kommt man an das Gold nicht. Das dauert schon Tage/Wochen, wenn mans nicht illegal kauft.


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (16. Mai 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Schnell kommt man an das Gold nicht. Das dauert schon Tage/Wochen, wenn mans nicht illegal kauft.



ich würde mir die zeit dafür nehmen so am tag 3-4std. farmen oder so


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2010)

2,5k pro Tag ist relativ einfach. Theoretisch könnte ich min. 3k am Tag zusammenbekommen.

Was man dafür brauch?

1.(Arena-)Erfahrung
2. PvP EQ (Möglichst min. 1,8 Waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
3. Spieler mit Geld und dazu möglichst ein 2er Team das schon 1500+ ist (sonst würde es zu lange dauern)

Je nach dem wie gut derjenige ist den man zieht und die Menge an Geld die er anbietet, schafft man bestimmt 2 Leute am Tag wenn man 10 Stunden rechnet.
Ich denke mal 3k+ wird man mindestens zusammenbekommen wenn man jeden Tag jemand zum ziehen hat.


----------



## Apuh (16. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht kannst du dich auch bei "Wer wird Millionär" bewerben, kassierst die eine Millionen und kaufst dir davon das Gold bei den Chinesen....


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2010)

Dantex/Rîddíck schrieb:


> kann doch sein ^^ wenn ich schon höre das einer die mille grenze überschritten hat dann is das doch ganz plausibel



Ich hab auch 2,5 Mille... ist doch nicht schwer :O


----------



## Dantex/Rîddíck (16. Mai 2010)

es ma gut mit den verarschen ich mag jetzt ma wissen welche berufe gut gold bringen un was sonst noch alles gut is um an viel gold ran zu kommen


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2010)

Gute Gold Berufe?

Lederverarbeitung
Schmiedekunst
Alchemie
Juwelenschleifen

...

Jeder Beruf bringt richtig ausgeführt genug Geld, also ist es im Endeffekt vollkommen egal...


----------



## Al_xander (16. Mai 2010)

Also insgesamt erhaltenes Gold 27218g 56s 70k

und momentan bin ich um die 2k ^^


----------



## Warfaze (16. Mai 2010)

Hey,

in fast jeden 2. Topic sagt jeder "heutzutage ist es ja leicht an Gold zu kommen". Ich habe einen 80 Warri (Schmied/B und 80 Warlock (VZ/Schneider) [beide gs um die 4500]. Des Weiteren mache ich gerade einen 73 Roque auf 80 (KK/Kürschner schon auf 450 beides).

einer sagte irgendwo "Ja, bekomme jeden Tag 2,5k g dazu". Dann sagt ihr mir mal wie ihr gut an gold kommt, ohne raiden zu gehen und für 23 embleme saronite für 2k g zu verkaufen xD


mfg Warfaze


----------



## Otama (16. Mai 2010)

Da alle einen Screenshot sehen wollen, fang ich mal damit an: Mein Goldstand

Oben der Stand auf meinen Hordechars insgesamt und unten der Goldstand von meinem 35er Alli Twink.

Dazu kommt noch 3 mal Epicfliegen und alle Mounts die man für Gold kaufen kann.

Achja das Bild wurde mit dem Addon MoneyFu gemacht.


----------



## xxhajoxx (16. Mai 2010)

naja nur mit farmen kommst du nicht auf solche werte, du musst richtig Handel betreiben du musst die AH Preise genau kennen so das du billig einkaufen und teuer verkaufen kannst. BSP. Stoff sagen wir mal Leinenstoff steht stack 5g drin im durchschnitt und dann kommt einer der es für 1g rein stellt, dann kaufste das auf usw.
Beim Farmen würde ich dir empfehlen mehr ältere Erze oder sonstiges zu Farmen da kann man für manche stacks noch 60-70 oder noch mehr bekommen. Viele sind einfach faul und kaufen dann im AH ein um ihre Berufe zu skillen ^^.


----------



## Weißnichtwasichnehmensoll (16. Mai 2010)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Aha, liegt das Goldcap nicht bei ca. 248k Gold??
> 
> Dann rechnen wir mal zusammen:
> 
> ...



würde ich auch zu dir sagen nämlich da kommt auch noch die Gildenbank zu xDD und da kann man glaub so ca. 1M gold reinpacken xD
und wenn der dann mehrere Gilden hat was ich aber auch nicht glaube das der so viel hat aber es müsste gehn auf 40M gold zu kommen
was ich aber auch nicht glaube das der so viel hat.


----------



## boonfish (16. Mai 2010)

Im AH handeln. Da braucht man aber erstmal etwas Übersicht und ein Startkapital. 
Ich empfehle dir mal eine Woche lang jeden Tag eine Hand voll Alltagsgegenständen abzuklappern und zu schauen wie sie sich so über die Woche entwickeln; vorallem der Kontrast zwischen Wochenende und unter der Woche. 
Irgendwo gibts immer kleine und große Schwankungen, dann heists einfach die Masse machts, und das wiederum heißt dein Startkapitat machts. 
Du kannst dir auch ne Martklücke suchen und diese füllen. 
Wenn du sehr viel Zeit hast, dich auskennst und ein riesen Startkapital zur verfügung hast kann man sich auch an einem Monopol versuchen, aber das ist nur für Profis, dies sich leisten können mal einige Stunden am Stück vorm AH zu stehen... 
Am meisten Gold macht man mit Patches, immerschön Patchnotes lesen und auf die Zukünftigen Markänderungen vorbereiten, so halte ich mich immer von Patch zu Patch über Wasser.

Außerhalb des AHs kannst du auch ganz einfach questen. Auf Maximallevel bekommt man für die Nordendquests sehr viel Gold. Also einfach mal den Meister der Lehren von Nordend machen. Ein langer Nachmittag schnelles questen + sämtlichen Müll einsammeln + nebenbei Erze/Kräuter sammeln bringt schon gut 2000g ganz ohne Risiko. 

Farmen lohnt sich heutzutage nicht mehr, aber nicht weitersagen, denn irgendjemand muss die Dreckarbeit doch erledigen.


----------



## Still87 (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

das -zahl ka warum des da steht evt schon zuviel gehapt^^ unten steht der goldstand im mom von allen chars zusammen


----------



## Selidia (16. Mai 2010)

genau, die user werden dir jetzt tipps und tricks sagen wie man locker fluffig an gold rankommt..




..not


----------



## derbolzer (16. Mai 2010)

1 112 458gOLD 33SILBER 12 KUPFER   STAND 16,05,2010 17-44uHR


----------



## domi3344 (16. Mai 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Farmen lohnt sich heutzutage nicht mehr, aber nicht weitersagen, denn irgendjemand muss die Dreckarbeit doch erledigen.


Farmen lohnt sich meiner meinung nach mehr als Questen, in einer guten Stunde bekomme ich durch mein erfarmtes erz auch gut 1000Gold.


----------



## Nekrit (16. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab das folgendermassen gemacht:  Auf 80 gelevelt so schnell wie moeglich. Dann hab ich alle Restquests die ich ab Scherbenwelt noch hatte gemacht und hatte dann ungefaehr 14k Gold + die Quest Achieves. 


Ansonsten rate ich dir als Kraeuterkundler und Berbauer das ganze zeugs zu suchen und im AH zu verticken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poseidoom (16. Mai 2010)

Einige haben so viel Gold.. kein Plan wie die das schaffen..
Ich bin so dank den Argentumdailys bei 6200 Gold


----------



## derbolzer (16. Mai 2010)

wenn jeder erzahlen würden wie mann schnell gold macht wurde es ja jeder machen also von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt viele Möglichkeiten uberlegen halt mal ein wenig dann fahlt dir sicher genug ein


----------



## Kuman (16. Mai 2010)

Still87 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weißt du was mich da dran wundert? du hast durch auktionen mehr gold gemacht, als du überhaupt gold bekommen hast....komisch oder?


----------



## Blackangel320 (16. Mai 2010)

Warfaze schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> in fast jeden 2. Topic sagt jeder "heutzutage ist es ja leicht an Gold zu kommen". Ich habe einen 80 Warri (Schmied/B und 80 Warlock (VZ/Schneider) [beide gs um die 4500]. Des Weiteren mache ich gerade einen 73 Roque auf 80 (KK/Kürschner schon auf 450 beides).
> 
> ...



Du hast 3 Top Berufe und schaffst es kein Gold zu machen?

Bergbau, Farm dir Erze und stelle da raus Barren her. Musst jedoch immer schauen welches grade schwer Angesagt sind. Bei uns sind es z.b. Saronitbarren die gehen momentan teuer weg, natürlich auch alte Barren aus Classic.

Schmiedekunst: Schon allein über Schmiedekust kannst du die 10K Marke knacken.
Was brauch 100% jeder Raider und leute die genug Ahnung haben vom EQ haben?
*Ewige Gürtelschnalle!* Farmst dir die Mats und stellst jeden Tag 10-15 ins Ah rein.

VZ! Eins der momentan besten AH geschäften.
Farmst die Mats durch Inis oder so. 
Stellst Rollen für Brust z.b. her Werte +10 oder so.
Berserker, Mungo alles in Ah rein.
Das sind sachen die braucht jeder Raider.


Schneiderei: Nur wenn man das Rezept hat:
Merlyns Robe oder wie das Teil heißt.
Bringt immer noch ein gewissen Gold betrag rein.


Natürlich ist alles mit etwas Aufwand gepart aber es Lohnt sich, selbst wenn du nur 1 Beruf davon hast.
Kann man Locker über 10K Gold kommen.


----------



## Still87 (16. Mai 2010)

lol hab ich auch noch net gesehn aber mich wundert des selbst gerade XD


----------



## s0re (16. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab so 5-6 K Gold, mache mein Geld mit ICC Drops & gecrafteten Gegenständen, aber ich haus immer gleich auf den Putz um Berufe zu skillen und überteuerte Rezepte für die zu Kaufen^^


----------



## boonfish (16. Mai 2010)

Dantex/Rîddíck schrieb:


> ich selber grad ma 2980g mit allen chars ._.
> 3 80er icc 25 rdy und paar twinks über 70 un t-dem sau wenig -.-
> sagt mal bitte wie ich wirklich schnell an gold komme (no chinafarmer) weil ich muss n paar chars equipen rezepte kaufen etc. un da wären so 30k+ schon gut also welche berufe bringen viel un wie bekommt man sonst noch viel gold? danke im voraus



Hinter jedem hohen Kontostand sthen drei Dinge: Zeit, Arbeit und Know-how. 
Egal wieviel du hier bettelst, es wird keine Superformel vom Himmel fallen. 
Du musst für dein Gold schon was machen. 
Die meisten die wirklich viel Gold haben (also jenseits der 100k) sind seit Jahren Vielspieler und seit Jahren im AH aktiv.


----------



## Otama (16. Mai 2010)

Still87 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die große -Zahl bei dem erhaltenen Gold habe ich auch. Die kommt daher, dass du über 214700 und ein paar zerquetschte Gold (Goldlimit) bekommen hast.


----------



## Otama (16. Mai 2010)

Sry Doppelpost hab Internetprobleme.


----------



## steven9797 (16. Mai 2010)

Hab ca. 500 gold 

OffTopic:wie macht man diese sachn unter dem grauen strich nach dem text???


----------



## jls13 (16. Mai 2010)

steven9797 schrieb:


> Hab ca. 500 gold
> 
> OffTopic:wie macht man diese sachn unter dem grauen strich nach dem text???



Das ist eine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einstellbar in dem Benutzer CP


----------



## suchtlappen157 (16. Mai 2010)

86740 ohne groß was gemacht zu haben. Halt 2 Jahre spielzeit kommt gut was zusamm.


----------



## Otama (16. Mai 2010)

steven9797 schrieb:


> Hab ca. 500 gold
> 
> OffTopic:wie macht man diese sachn unter dem grauen strich nach dem text???



Das ist die Signatur, die kannst du bearbeiten, indem du oben links auf der Buffed Startseite auf "Einstellungen", dann auf "Profil" und dann auf "Signatur ändern" klickst.


----------



## Deadwool (16. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> xD genau^^ 42, aber wieviel mal 42 ^^
> also ich kenne wen der hat auf seinem ganzen account 40 millionen gold, mehrere gildenbanken am goldcap, ka wo genau das liegt, muss ich ihn mal fragen


Du solltest nicht alles glauben was man dir erzählt.


----------



## lordxanatos (16. Mai 2010)

gildenbank hat kein bekanntes limit und wird im zweifelsfall auch keines haben da blizz nicht aus spaß einfach sowas reinbaut
das "taschenlimit" liegt einfach daran dass programmiertechnisch ein maximaler wert vorgegeben ist den blizz halt nicht mal eben rausmacht
40 millionen ist schlichtweg dumm, arme leute die das glauben/versuchen damit auf dicke hose zu machen
die negative zahl in der statistik kommt von oben genanntem limit
d.h. es zählt von 0-214,7xx dann "runter" von -214,7xx-0 dann wieder von vorne, immer weiter
ist mir ein rätsel was ihr mit screens wollt, p server und so sind ne dolle sache
ich bin atm bei knapp 145k
und wers mir nicht glaubt, pech gehabt
pro tag mach ich 500-1k gold ohne aufwand bis hin zu 5-10k/tag wenn ich langeweile habe und nen tag am pc hocke und das zeug gut gekauft wird
dazu habe ich natürlich noch alle mounts/sachen in wotlk dies für gold zu kaufen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6 epic flugchars+kaltwetter, paar teure spielzeuge und mats auf der bank


----------



## schickedim (16. Mai 2010)

Andurius schrieb:


> also ich kenne wen der hat auf seinem ganzen account 40 millionen gold, mehrere gildenbanken am goldcap, ka wo genau das liegt, muss ich ihn mal fragen



jo und mein vater is bil gates-.-
1.gildenbank hat kein cap und
2. es gibt erst einen spieler der mehr als 1mille gold hat


mit allen twinks zusammen hab ich ca.15k gold, is nich viel für 2jahre spiel zeit


----------



## domi3344 (16. Mai 2010)

schickedim schrieb:


> 2. es gibt erst einen spieler der mehr als 1mille gold hat


Könnte dir zwei nennen, einmal der eine über denn auch buffed berichtet hat, und einmal der typ der auch als erstes das normale Goldcap erreicht hat.


----------



## Premutos (16. Mai 2010)

So 37k auf allen Chars derzeit.... hab die Sache mit den Auktionshausgeschäften noch nich so raus (irgendein Ar*** unterbietet meist innerhalb der ersten 5 min^^)


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. Mai 2010)

1k mein dudu is jetz frisch 80 und hatt schnelles fliegen kaltwetterflug achja mein todesritter hatt noch ein chopper naja kein langer zeitaufwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murelius (16. Mai 2010)

i like turtles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Mai 2010)

Mein Ally main hat 7k und mein horde main 4k, beide auf verschiedenen servern.
weiß jemand wieviel gold man pro woche kriegt wenn man die argentumdailys macht?


----------



## Gromolp (16. Mai 2010)

ich habe um die 1900. hoffe das es schnell mehr werden^^.


----------



## ctullhu (16. Mai 2010)

ich bin dauerhaft so dermassen pleite...
5k, wenns hochkommt auf allen chars -.-


----------



## Krimson (16. Mai 2010)

ich habe auf mein ganzen acc 88,735 Gold


----------



## Manticorê (16. Mai 2010)

ich hab auf dem ganzen account so 21k gold


----------



## Manotis (16. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich meine Chars zusammen nehme komm ich gut auf 5k reicht auch haben alle epic fliegen und Dualspec da fallen nur Repkosten und vzs so wie sockel für neue Items an die kosten halten sich wirklich sehr in Grenzen also seh ich keinen Grund mehr Gold anzustreben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jack159 (16. Mai 2010)

Als Prot Paladin kann ich einige BC und Classic Raid-Instanzen solo (teilweise) clearen.
Kann man damit eigentlich auch nennenswert Gold farmen? (Jeden Mob looten + Items verkaufen)
Falls ja, in welchen Raid-Instanzen geht dies am besten?


----------



## hawayboy8 (16. Mai 2010)

bin bei ca 6-7k. aber ich habe waren mit ca 100k marktwert auf meiner gildenbank und schon rund 60k für mounts ausgegeben


----------



## hawayboy8 (16. Mai 2010)

gold zu machen ist mittlerweile echt leicht geworden. das ah ist unser bester freud und helfer. 
ich bin net mal besonders darauf aus gold zu machen, aber egal was man macht. es fällt eigentlich genug abfall an der entweder beim händler oder im ah den leuten ne menge wert ist. ohne dailies mach ich ca 300g am tag


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. Mai 2010)

Zul Gurub geht hervorragend zum Gold farmen, auch normale inis wie alle 3 Teile des Klosters oder aber Schwarzfelsspitze und Tiefen. Kara kannst auch wenn du nen 2. hast auch gehen bringt gut kohle, knackig wirds beim schachevent und den Zusatzdrachen kann man auch nicht wirklich machen wegen den strahlen.

mfg


----------



## Pusillin (16. Mai 2010)

20k.
Recht bescheiden, mache kaum Geschäfte im Ah,
hol mein Geld durch urtümliche Sarinite und Sockel rein.


----------



## Funkydiddy (16. Mai 2010)

80g ca......


----------



## jack159 (16. Mai 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Zul Gurub geht hervorragend zum Gold farmen, auch normale inis wie alle 3 Teile des Klosters oder aber Schwarzfelsspitze und Tiefen. Kara kannst auch wenn du nen 2. hast auch gehen bringt gut kohle, knackig wirds beim schachevent und den Zusatzdrachen kann man auch nicht wirklich machen wegen den strahlen.
> 
> mfg


Wieviel lässt sich mit einem ZG Run ca. machen (solo)?


----------



## syntaxsniffler (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab im Moment nur 16423g 23s 10k , letztens Dudu auf 80 Gelevelt der bekam Episches Fliegen + Nordend + Mount + Dual Specc und paar BOE (245-264) der hat schon knappe 20k locker gekostet


----------



## lordxanatos (16. Mai 2010)

schickedim schrieb:


> jo und mein vater is bil gates-.-
> 1.gildenbank hat kein cap und
> 2. es gibt erst einen spieler der mehr als 1mille gold hat
> 
> ...




es gibt einen spieler der bewiesenenermaßen schon seit einiger zeit 4 millionen hat
das was buffed da gebracht hat mit dem spieler der für die gilde ne millionen farmte war einfach nur lächerlich
keine recherche und einfach ma als besondere leistung hinstellen
klar ist es was "besonderes" aber "schwer" ist es nicht mehr, nur zeitaufwändig
ihr werdet auf jedem server wen finden der reich wird durch steine
iwann kommen dann die chinesen angedackelt weil sie natürlich lieber jemandem 500 steine/woche verkaufen und dann billiger als die einzeln ins ah zu stellen
bei 50g mind/stein ists wirklich net mehr schwer dann auch entsprechende mengen zu machen, pdk gibts mittlerweile auch schon etwas länger=bei 100-150k gewinn/monat ists nur ne logische schlussfolgerung dass die leute über die millionen kommen
komplizierter und wirklich "schwierig" wirds erst wenn man das ah wirklich nutzt, handelt wie man so schön sagt


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2010)

schickedim schrieb:


> jo und mein vater is bil gates-.-
> 1.gildenbank hat kein cap und
> 2. es gibt erst einen spieler der mehr als 1mille gold hat
> 
> ...



Eine Mille is ja nix, da hab ich sogar 2,5 davon :O


----------



## Funkydiddy (16. Mai 2010)

domi3344 schrieb:


> Könnte dir zwei nennen, einmal der eine über denn auch buffed berichtet hat, und einmal der typ der auch als erstes das normale Goldcap erreicht hat.



Der mit den Goldcap hatte iwie 217k oder sowas, insgesamt auf allen chars meine ich 300k iwas


----------



## Vranthor (16. Mai 2010)

http://yfrog.com/5dw...ot051110023446j


----------



## Vranthor (16. Mai 2010)

http://yfrog.com/j7wowscrnshot050210181120j


----------



## Pusillin (16. Mai 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Spieler die 2,5 k am Tag machen, machen dafür sicher keinen Schritt raus aus einer Hauptstadt.
> 
> Wobei man sagen muss im Moment ist nich viel mit Gold verdienen da alle schon fast alles haben und man durch die erleichterungen bei den Berufen alles im Game hinterhergeworfen bekommt.
> 
> Kurz nach nem Addon kommt man sicher auch mit mehreren Chars und so mit farmen am Tag auf 2 - 3 k.



Ja für 2,5k am Tag muss man im Ah größere Geschäfte machen, anders wohl kaum möglich.


----------



## lordxanatos (16. Mai 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> http://yfrog.com/j7w...ot050210181120j



das lässt an deiner glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (16. Mai 2010)

lordxanatos schrieb:


> das lässt an deiner glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (16. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es genauso schwer wie früher an Gold ranzukommen bin wie immer pleite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (16. Mai 2010)

ich hatte 30k gold, dann hab ich mir hier und dort ein bissl was gekauft und sitze jz mit 500g und ein paar unnötigen funitems da^^


----------



## Thoraros (16. Mai 2010)

42

nuff said.


----------



## zabasu (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (16. Mai 2010)

zabasu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Angeber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (16. Mai 2010)

Ich taumel immer so im Bereich 10 - 15 tausend rum. Ich komm irgendwie nie drüber. Immer wenn ich dann mal einen Berg habe: _"Oh, das Ding ist ja cool! KAUFEN! Scheiße ich hab schonwieder nurnoch 4K Gold...."_. Ich mache eigentlich einfach immer nur Dailies um Gold zu sammeln. Nebenbei mache ich halt noch Hero Instanzen und sammel Zeug vom Kürschnern auf, welches ich verticke. Und ich gehe regelmäßig mal MC, BWL und andere Classicraids.

Mit Lederverarbeitung Gold zu machen geht irgendwie erst, wenn man die aktuellsten und besten Rezepte hat und die paar Buffsachen bringens nicht wirklich find ich. Und an das Auktionshaus habe ich mich nie wirklich herangewagt. Da wird mir immer gesagt: _"Hol dir Auctioneer!"_ aber als ich das Addon zum ersten Mal hatte, fand ich es total unübersichtlich und überhaupt, noch ein Addon mehr brauch ich auch nicht.

Und wie genau der AH Handel funktionieren soll, sodass auch wirklich hohe Beträge hängen bleiben, naja damit habe ich mich noch nie richtig beschäftigt!


----------



## Namir (16. Mai 2010)

40 kilo etwa


----------



## lordxanatos (16. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich taumel immer so im Bereich 10 - 15 tausend rum. Ich komm irgendwie nie drüber. Immer wenn ich dann mal einen Berg habe: _"Oh, das Ding ist ja cool! KAUFEN! Scheiße ich hab schonwieder nurnoch 4K Gold...."_. Ich mache eigentlich einfach immer nur Dailies um Gold zu sammeln. Nebenbei mache ich halt noch Hero Instanzen und sammel Zeug vom Kürschnern auf, welches ich verticke. Und ich gehe regelmäßig mal MC, BWL und andere Classicraids.
> 
> Mit Lederverarbeitung Gold zu machen geht irgendwie erst, wenn man die aktuellsten und besten Rezepte hat und die paar Buffsachen bringens nicht wirklich find ich. Und an das Auktionshaus habe ich mich nie wirklich herangewagt. Da wird mir immer gesagt: _"Hol dir Auctioneer!"_ aber als ich das Addon zum ersten Mal hatte, fand ich es total unübersichtlich und überhaupt, noch ein Addon mehr brauch ich auch nicht.
> 
> Und wie genau der AH Handel funktionieren soll, sodass auch wirklich hohe Beträge hängen bleiben, naja damit habe ich mich noch nie richtig beschäftigt!



kleiner tipp: es gibt ne auctioneer lite version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seid man mit blizzs ah interface stackweise sachen reinstellen kann braucht mans aber nicht mehr aber das ist das was viele leute häufig als einzigstes funktion von auctioneer nutzen
wer das blizz ding lieber mag kann es natürlich nutzen, ich nutze auctioneer wenn ich mehr als 40 einzelne sachen reinstelle, ansonsten auktionator
diese ganze scankacke braucht man nicht wenn man von den wichtigsten items die preise im kopf hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur das massen erstellen und aufkaufen geht damit viel komfortabler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (16. Mai 2010)

Grad im Moment auf allen Chars 20600G. :>

Alle 80er (4 an der Zahl) haben Epic Fliegen und alle haben Dual Spec. Ich farm eigentlich so gut wie nie...hab mehrere gute Berufe und manchmal Glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunter_Inc (16. Mai 2010)

Hab mit 2 80er grad mal 1k gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nur einer hat epic fliegen xD


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (16. Mai 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> 12k Gold






Lord schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich. Kompletter Schwachsinn! Buffed macht nen Drama drum dass der soviel allein erfarmt hat für die Gilde und sein Kollege hat mal eben locker das 40fache erfarmt. Klar, klingt logisch.
> 
> PS: mit allen Twinks und co... ca 46k instgesamt.






schickedim schrieb:


> jo und mein vater is bil gates-.-
> 1.gildenbank hat kein cap und
> 2. es gibt erst einen spieler der mehr als 1mille gold hat
> 
> ...




Schwachsinn,
Buffedmoderatoren haben wie schon oft schwachsinn gelabert.

Es gibt schon einen Spieler der hat sogar 2,5k Gold, 
von demher nicht alles glauben was aufgetischt wird.


----------



## Mäuserich (16. Mai 2010)

Derzeit sinds so knapp über 40k, sowie 18k die mir n' Kumpel noch schuldet. Mein Main hat so ziemlich alle teuren Anschaffungen getätigt: alle für Geld erhältlichen Mounts (ausser 8k-Hodir-Mammut), alle Taschenplätze mit 24er Taschen, alle Reitskills, Dalaranportring, und und und Die 8 Twinks haben immerhin alle epischen Kaltwetterflug und Dual-Spec... Alles in allem versuche ich mir einen "Notgroschen&"; von 30k nicht zu unterschreiten. Unterm Strich gehts mir so wie meinen Gildenkollegen wirtschaftlich ganz gut, so richtig pleite ist keiner. Einzig etwas mulmig wird mir wenn ich ans Berufe skillen in Cata denke wird mir übel, weil ich 2 craftig-Berufe hab und in den ersten 1-3 Monaten die Mats nahezu unbezahlbar sein werden. /edit: sry für die WoT, irgendwie wird meine Formatierung grad nciht angenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (16. Mai 2010)

ca. 7.500 insgesamt


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (16. Mai 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Schwachsinn,
> Buffedmoderatoren haben wie schon oft schwachsinn gelabert.
> 
> Es gibt schon einen Spieler der hat sogar 2,5k Gold,
> von demher nicht alles glauben was aufgetischt wird.



TOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRR ..... und zwar ein Eigentor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähem ... soso - die Buffedmoderatoren labern also Schwachsinn, aber Du kennst jemanden, der echt schon 2,5k Gold hat?? RESPEKT *gnihihihihihihihiiiiiiiiii*


----------



## Progamer13332 (16. Mai 2010)

momentan iwas mit 14k


----------



## Yagilrallae (16. Mai 2010)

78k


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (16. Mai 2010)

Vingo_Lordaeron schrieb:


> TOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRR ..... und zwar ein Eigentor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tippfehler kennst?
2,5Millionen Gold


----------



## Waldgeflüster (17. Mai 2010)

Earthhorn schrieb:


> 1 Googol = 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 (sicherlich schon mehr als deine Pixel)
> 
> 1 Googolplex = eine 1 mit einer Googol Nullen
> 
> ...



Oh weiser Meister, bitte teile weiter dein Wissen mit uns !


----------



## Hobbitz (17. Mai 2010)

Oh man, wenn ich hier so manche Beträge höre fällt mir nichts mehr ein

1,5k und träume weiter vom Händler-Mammut oder dem Chopper


----------



## Ts_Marie (17. Mai 2010)

knapp 800, ich hab ein extremes problem damit geld zu sparen sonst hät ichs chon längst ein epic...


----------



## Sapphirexd (17. Mai 2010)

gerade ca 180k gold + 5 gildenbanken


----------



## RedDevil96 (17. Mai 2010)

10400


----------



## ScHneEroSe (17. Mai 2010)

~20k schulden...


----------



## Anburak-G (17. Mai 2010)

Bin Pleite, Hogger klaut mir imemr mein Pausengeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (17. Mai 2010)

um die 35k


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. Mai 2010)

Um die 8k auf meinem Mainrealm. Tendenz steigend. Ist aber auch immer viel fürs epische Fliegen bei den ganzen Twinks draufgegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ts_Marie (17. Mai 2010)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> ~20k schulden...




Ein Fall für Peter Zwegat....


----------



## Terminsel (17. Mai 2010)

Zu wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment geht mein ganzes Gold für urtümliches Saronit drauf, damit ich Schattenschneide zusammen bekomme.


----------



## Mindadar (17. Mai 2010)

Da ich vor kurzem von Kräuterkundler (sinnfrei geworden meiner meinung nach) zu Ingi gewechselt habe bin ich nun auch Pleite :/ 
6k gold in den sand gesetzt nur im Ah gelassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scheiss Saronitpreise......500g für ein stack -.-


----------



## Stevesteel (17. Mai 2010)

5k ca.


----------



## Trig (17. Mai 2010)

irgendwas zwischen 14 und 15k (schwankend mit Tendenz nach oben)


----------



## Saladarxyz (17. Mai 2010)

mein penis ist so lang |__________|


----------



## Eboron (17. Mai 2010)

2-3k^^ naja...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eboron (17. Mai 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Derzeit sinds so knapp über 40k, sowie 18k die mir n' Kumpel noch schuldet. Mein Main hat so ziemlich alle teuren Anschaffungen getätigt: alle für Geld erhältlichen Mounts (ausser 8k-Hodir-Mammut), alle Taschenplätze mit 24er Taschen, alle Reitskills, Dalaranportring, und und und Die 8 Twinks haben immerhin alle epischen Kaltwetterflug und Dual-Spec... Alles in allem versuche ich mir einen "Notgroschen&"; von 30k nicht zu unterschreiten. Unterm Strich gehts mir so wie meinen Gildenkollegen wirtschaftlich ganz gut, so richtig pleite ist keiner. Einzig etwas mulmig wird mir wenn ich ans Berufe skillen in Cata denke wird mir übel, weil ich 2 craftig-Berufe hab und in den ersten 1-3 Monaten die Mats nahezu unbezahlbar sein werden. /edit: sry für die WoT, irgendwie wird meine Formatierung grad nciht angenommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mit Twinks die Mats farmen? kommt günstiger ist aber zeitaufwändiger^^
*falls sie überhaupt die passenden berufe haben*


----------



## Serephit (17. Mai 2010)

saibot1207 schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> 42



nicht wenn er 24 Gold hat^^


----------



## Vatenkeist (17. Mai 2010)

i was um 130k+

meine 8 80er haben auch alle epik fliegen

und jeden tag wirds mehr gold kann nix dagegen tun


----------



## landogarner (17. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Da ich vor kurzem von Kräuterkundler (sinnfrei geworden meiner meinung nach) zu Ingi gewechselt habe bin ich nun auch Pleite :/
> 6k gold in den sand gesetzt nur im Ah gelassen.
> 
> 
> ...



Du kaufst Saronit für 500g den Stack xD zomfg


----------



## Silitria (17. Mai 2010)

Mal so ne Frage an die Leute, die mega viel gold haben.....wie.....macht.....ihr......das?

Farmt ihr irgendwelche bestimmte Gebiete ab....also Mobs klatschen und so oder farmt ihr einfach nur Erze, Kräuter etc.?


----------



## Fakt (17. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage an die Leute, die mega viel gold haben.....wie.....macht.....ihr......das?
> 
> Farmt ihr irgendwelche bestimmte Gebiete ab....also Mobs klatschen und so oder farmt ihr einfach nur Erze, Kräuter etc.?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Shaila (17. Mai 2010)

Das große Gold soll angeblich im Ah liegen. Man kriegt es indem man zwischen Briefkasten und Ah umherrennt. Aber wie genau das gehen soll weiss ich auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich billige Sachen kaufen und teuer reinstellen.


----------



## Otama (17. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub das wurde schon gesagt, jeder Spieler der viel Gold hat und auch in wenig Zeit an viel Gold kommt, ist im AH tätig. Mit Farmen kann man nie mehr Gold bekommen als beim Handel mit anderen Spielern.


----------



## Tiruil (17. Mai 2010)

Glaube knapp unter 2k, obwohl ich fleissig am farmen bin gehe ich leider wenns ums twinken geht recht sorglos mit der Kohle um

/shame





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silitria (17. Mai 2010)

Okay...aber was kann/soll/muss man im AH kaufen um wirklich aus 1k nen großen gewinn zu erzielen?


----------



## Galjun (17. Mai 2010)

Bin dauerpleite.. die 1500Gold, die ich jeden Monat vom "Hartz4 Orgrimmar" bekomme, reichen hinten und vorne nicht.
Items und Gold krieg ich keins von den Mobs und den Bosse, da es ja "illegaler nebenverdienst" währe -.-
naja so ist das leben..


----------



## Bigsteven (17. Mai 2010)

Bei mir schwankt der Goldstatus ziemlich. Im Moment lerne ich mit einem Twink Juwelenschleifen, das kostet einiges. Ist sowieso net so wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (17. Mai 2010)

Fakt schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren...



aktionhaus ist richtig

ich hab z.b vor ein paar tagen 5k gold für vz skillen ausgegeben und habe jetzt schon 3k mehr in der tasche als zuvor.
dazu hab ich berufskombis  -transalchis und einen juwe
kann quasi alles selber herstellen.
was ich gut verkaufe grad ist 28 spell auf hand - bekomme da echt 45g für ne rolle - oder waffe potenz 50g+
hab auch ruf in strath gefarmt und alles zu gold gemacht
mungorollen bringen auch 400-500g - aufwand geht gegen null wenn man ruf nachfarmt oder in 30 mins kara durchrennt zu 2 oder solo.

und als vz hat man quasi genausooft as zu tun wie juwe  -und mein tg was ich bekomme (nicht verlange) kann sich auch sehen lassen.


----------



## Vatenkeist (17. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Okay...aber was kann/soll/muss man im AH kaufen um wirklich aus 1k nen großen gewinn zu erzielen?




also ich hab nach ner zeit nen riecher entwickelt bzw habe meine nischen besetzt.
was ich sehr oft vk ist rolle mit 100 leben - kosten ~2-3 g und bekomme 19-25 raus.
das sind nette gewinnspannen.
wann du was vk sollst ist klar - mittwoch abend nach /vor raid bzw zu den jeweiligen stoßzeiten.


----------



## Otama (17. Mai 2010)

Silitria schrieb:


> Okay...aber was kann/soll/muss man im AH kaufen um wirklich aus 1k nen großen gewinn zu erzielen?



Du musst dich mal bei euch auf dem Server umgucken, was alles billig angeboten wird. Du kannst auch einen ganzen Bereich aufkaufen, wenn du genug Gold hast. Zum Beispiel kaufst du dann irgendwelche Stoffe und setzt die dann wieder teurer rein. Das solltest du aber nich einfach so machen, sondern du solltest dich erstmal ein bisschen mit dem AH beschäftigen und mit billigen Auktionen anfangen, damit du ein Gefühl für die Preise bekommst. Ich setze mich abends für ca. eine viertel stunde hin und erstell neue Auktionen, am nächsten Tag kommt es dann darauf an, wie viel ich verkauft habe. Da können dann von ein paarhundert bis mehreretausend Gold drin sein. Es gibt Leute die das stunden lang am Tag machen und sich kaum oder garnicht mit den anderen Spielinhalten beschäftigen. Die Leute bekommen dann auch entsprechend mehr Gold.


----------



## Mathragor (17. Mai 2010)

Wer heutzutage noch irgendwas farmt oder Daily Quests macht um Gold zu verdienen, der ist selber Schuld: pure Zeitverschwendung. 
Wenn man weiss wie kann man, durchs AH und traden allgemein, je nach Server in ca 2-3 Monaten am Goldcap sein.
Hab in 2 Monaten ca 150k verdient mit Zeitaufwand von 2-3 Stunden am Tag. Und das geht auf anderen Servern mit Sicherheit schneller.


----------



## Hugo779 (17. Mai 2010)

wieder 27k nach chopper 12,5k nach Mammut 19k nach Schwert griff 10k und noch einige andere Mounts


----------

